# Fluval Ebi substrate



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

After admiring some of the members Ebi setups , i went out and got myself one to setup.My question to any of you shrimp experts , can you use any other substrate ? or should i stick with the one provided? 

Thanks , Luke


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

The one provided is good, i have used it with no problem...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the insight ! 



MananaP said:


> The one provided is good, i have used it with no problem...


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't have the Ebi tank but I got the substrate for my 10G tank. It works wonders so far I really recommand it


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use any substrate you want to use in the Ebi. The Fluval shrimp substrate is also good for plants, but you could put Eco Complete or gravel or whatever you'd like in there. You don't even have to put shrimp in! 

I've got Scholz's blue killifish in my Ebi, and no shrimp. On the other hand, I've got shrimp in almost all my other tanks with lots of different types of substrates.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i rly like the ebi substrate it holds together well
just make sure you put a dish over it while filling like the directions say (could even use the ebi's lid tbh) , it avoids the water being cloudy


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the insight guys, iam still undecided as to what i will do.Ive been viewing photos , videos, and blogs on nano setups and theres some amazing setups out there.Do want to do the shrimp idea , along with something small added on.


----------

